# Pioneer’s New Receivers Offer HDMI 2.0 and MCACC with Subwoofer EQ (VSX-1124 and VSX-80)



## Todd Anderson

Many weeks ago Emotiva was poised to become the first manufacturer to release an audio product featuring HDMI 2.0, claiming it had been incorporated into their highly anticipated XMC-1 – the company subsequently retracted their claim. Ready for round two? Today, Pioneer announced they will be the first King of the HDMI Hill, releasing five new AV Receivers all rigged with HDMI 2.0 capability. One can only imagine that Pioneer is giddy about being the first to market, and rightly so. Finalized a mere 6 months ago, version 2.0 of the HDMI specification provides users with a much larger signal bandwidth (up to 18Gbps) and support of 4K Ultra High Def signals in 4:4:4 color. That means Pioneer’s new AVRs are truly 4K ready, offering potential buyers the all-important “future proof” safety net that’s incredibly desirable when paying big money for equipment.








“We’re incorporating the latest technologies in our products, like HDMI 2.0, so consumers are always prepared for the next big buzz in home video entertainment,” says Chris Walker of Pioneer Electronics (USA). “The new HDMI format is a new spec that passes high frame rate, high resolution video playable on 4K televisions, and we’re ready for it with these new receivers.”

Pioneer says its five new receivers are composed of three Pioneer-branded receivers (VSX-824 5.2 channels and VSX-1024 and VSX-1124 7.2 channels) and two Elite-Branded receivers (VSX-44 and VSX 80 7.2 channels), all carrying tempting features. Topping the list (outside of HDMI 2.0) is a new version of the company’s popular proprietary Advanced MCACC room correction technology. The lack of subwoofer EQ on previous versions of MCACC has been a point of contention among enthusiasts, with many arguing that its exclusion makes the suite inferior to other options. New for 2014, the VSX-80 and VSX-1124 finally deliver, offering subwoofer equalization. This feature uses four different frequency parameters and an extremely low-latency DSP to reduce phase and timing errors in low frequency playback.

The Elite VSX 80 and Pioneer VSX-1124 have a few other unique features, including an ESS SABRE Premier Audio DAC and multichannel high resolution playback (supporting 96kHz 24-Bit 5.0 and 5.1 FLAC and WAV files along with the typical cast of high-res music files). Pioneer says the units can perform gapless playback of most high-res audio files and that MCACC room calibration can be engaged during high-res audio playback. Keeping in line with high-resolution, both units are also capable of up-converting low resolution video signals to 4K.

All five models will be shipped “Roku Ready Certified,” meaning that they each have a built-in MHL connection on the rear panel for simple plug-and-play use with a Roku media stick. If you’ve been following recent Home Theater Shack news, you’ll know this means potential access to more than 1,000 channels of video entertainment. Each receiver also provides onboard access to music services, including Spotify, Panadora, and vTuner. Pioneer also will re-offer iPhone streaming support, along with the “HTC Connect” standard. Owners with compatible HTC One smartphones will can wirelessly enjoy high quality music files shared between their phone and a receiver.

The receivers are all powered by Pioneer’s Class D amplification sections. The VSX-824 has the lowest power offerings (80W X 5 channels) while the VSX-80 and VSX-1124 offer the highest (90W X 7 channels).

The new Pioneer and Elite receivers will be available at the end of March with suggested retail prices of $399 (VSX-824), $499 (VSX-1024), $500 (VSX-44), $599 (VSX-124), and $700 (VSX-80).

_Image Credit: Pioneer_


----------



## mpednault

Those prices are excellent! Wondering if they'll be releasing new SC series AVRs soon too but curious what they can offer above these in the higher line... Interesting. I might just have to jump to an Elite like I had planned before buying my NR515.


----------



## ALPHUX

Wow-those are good prices! Just got a good deal on NR626 but this may turn out to be better yet. What the hell is Denon up to -I should check!


----------



## GusGus748s

I am thinking of placing my SC-1522-K on sale now.


----------



## Utopianemo

I listened to an interview with one of the reps for HDMI who said they're trying to discourage manufacturers from using the phrase HDMI 2.0 in their literature. HDMI 2.0 isn't really a blanket spec like 1.3 or 1.4; it's more of a set list of features. They're trying to get manufacturers to instead list associated features. That's probably why Emotiva backed out of using the phrase 2.0. I imagine that unless those Pioneer models include every feature available to the 2.0 spec, they'll drop it before release as well.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Utopianemo said:


> That's probably why Emotiva backed out of using the phrase 2.0.


This is correct.

As for Pioneer... I'm not sure if they'll change their labeling.


----------



## GCG

GusGus748s said:


> I am thinking of placing my SC-1522-K on sale now.


Yeah, I JUST (within a month) bought a SC-71. But looking at the specs - NO 4 ohm support (need it) and not the D3 amps (like it). Got the sub on a MiniDSP so I probably have more eq options (biquads : hi-pass : shelf filters) and more available bands, so no tears ... yet.


----------



## Utopianemo

It's interesting that Pioneer isn't updating their whole line with HDMI 2.0 capability. I was set on getting the Elite SC-75, but now maybe I'll wait and see.


----------



## smurphy522

The fact that none offer a full set of pre-outs (only front L&R and 2 sub outs) is a little disheartening. Given the fact that the Amp section is not the more robust D3 design (and just a A/B class topology of sorts) I am obliged to look elsewhere. The rest of the details are promising, especially the fact they finally address the subwoofer in their MCACC. Ditto on the HDMI 2.0 naming.


----------



## phillihp23

Until official specs have been released for HDMI 2.0 certification. I find it disheartening and offensive that manufacturers would be even mentioning it in their product descriptions.


----------



## sdurani

Todd Anderson said:


> Finalized a mere 6 months ago, version 2.0 of the HDMI specification provides users with a much larger signal bandwidth (up to 18Gbps) and support of 4K Ultra High Def signals in 4:4:4 color. That means Pioneer’s new AVRs are truly 4K ready, offering potential buyers the all-important “future proof” safety net that’s incredibly desirable when paying big money for equipment.


Here's what the Pio website says about HDMI 2.0


> Offering 7 HDMI 2.0 inputs, the VSX-1124-K handles 4K2K Ultra HD video at 60 frames per seconds. 4K Ultra HD is the latest high-definition video display format, with four times the resolution of 1080p. Ready to deliver 4K Ultra HD video signals to a compatible display, the Pioneer VSX-1124 supports home theater systems dedicated to producing the highest quality picture available today. HDMI 2.0 is also backwards compatible with earlier versions of HDMI. *A future firmware update will allow 4:4:4 based 4K2K60P content to be handled offering up to 18GBPS throughput.*





Todd Anderson said:


> New for 2014, the VSX-80 and VSX-1124 finally deliver, offering subwoofer equalization. This feature uses four different frequency parameters and an extremely low-latency DSP to reduce phase and timing errors in low frequency playback.


This is what Subwoofer EQ looks like: 










There are another two waves of receivers coming, one in mid-summer (June/July) and the other in late summer (CEDIA). The flagship models will be announced last.


----------



## phillihp23

So what pioneer should have stated is, "Offers 7 HDMI 1.4 inputs future firmware upgradeable to HDMI 2.0"


----------



## Utopianemo

phillihp23 said:


> So what pioneer should have stated is, "Offers 7 HDMI 1.4 inputs future firmware upgradeable to HDMI 2.0"


Right. Of course, it doesn't quite sound as awesome.....but at least it's honest.


----------



## GusGus748s

GCG said:


> Yeah, I JUST (within a month) bought a SC-71. But looking at the specs - NO 4 ohm support (need it) and not the D3 amps (like it). Got the sub on a MiniDSP so I probably have more eq options (biquads : hi-pass : shelf filters) and more available bands, so no tears ... yet.


I would like to know what kind do EQ options does the miniDSP offers? I've got a calibrated UMM-6 mic, and a RadioShack SPL meter.


----------



## GCG

GusGus748s said:


> I would like to know what kind do EQ options does the miniDSP offers? I've got a calibrated UMM-6 mic, and a RadioShack SPL meter.





sdurani said:


> This is what Subwoofer EQ looks like:


Better that that. 

I'm using the 2x4 (2 in, 4 out) with the 4-way advanced plug-in. With that plug-in only one of the inputs is used and I only use one output. On the input side I have access to 6 bands of EQ with a choice of PEQ, Low shelf, and High shelf in a basic mode. Alternately there is an advanced mode that can be selected on a per band basis providing bi-quad capability. On the output side each output channel has the same six bands with the same offerings. Between the two each channel has one each High-pass and Low-pass filters fully freq selectable with roll off profiles matching Butterworth 6-48Db (6 Db steps), Linkwitz Riley 12, 24,and 48Db, and Bessel. Both the inputs and outputs have Gain with Mute and the outputs have time delay 0-7.5ms and Polarity Inverters. The unbalanced takes either 0.9Vrms max or 2.0Vrms max (jumper selected) and outputs 0.9Vrms max. The balanced variant has the same input capabilities but outputs 2.0Vrms max.

I'm currently using one of the input EQ bands to implement a biquad Linkwitz Transform to stretch my low end and four bands in the output for sub EQ. I have an occasional little low freq flutter that has been suggested may be an over excursion issue so I may program in a few more Linkwitz Transform configurations that aren't quite as aggressive to try out. Oh, I didn't mention that all of the EQ and Band-pass filter bands can be independently bypassed. And although I haven't tested it, I believe everything can be changed on the fly from the laptop. 

What more could you want for $135?


----------



## sdurani

GCG said:


> Better than that.


Anything is better than that: 4 fixed bands of graphic EQ, with only 2 of those below the common crossover frequency of 80Hz. I mean, is a 250Hz slider really going to be helpful for EQing a subwoofer? In fact, I would have preferred one band of PEQ to take down the single largest peak in the subwoofer range.


----------



## sonic debauchery

sdurani said:


> Anything is better than that: 4 fixed bands of graphic EQ, with only 2 of those below the common crossover frequency of 80Hz. I mean, is a 250Hz slider really going to be helpful for EQing a subwoofer? In fact, I would have preferred one band of PEQ to take down the single largest peak in the subwoofer range.



+1

Also would have liked a band at 20hz as more subs are becoming capable of that output.

It only took Pioneer a decade to figure out they needed subeq. This welcomed for sure.

I think i will stick with Audyssey XT32 for now. I hope the upper end Pioneers have more subeq options. 

This is what steered me away from Pioneer when i was buying my receiver last year.


----------



## GCG

I had a chance to work on the sub this last weekend. I can verify now that the MiniDSP is an On-the-Fly unit. Very easy to tweak in. I ended up leaving the Linkwitz Transform as-is and added a 18 Hz Butterworth 8th order HP which cleared the low end flutter with a slight sacrifice to extension. The plate amp already had a 3rd order HP at 18 Hz but the Linkwitz compromised that.

I have to say that, with the MiniDSP at this price point, the meager sub EQ options offered by Pioneer hold no attraction for me at all.


----------



## silkyslim

The Mini DSP is a great unit but I encourage the direction of expanded tuning capabilities always. It takes baby steps for these large companies to see and answer the needs of the masses even before they realize they need it or know how to use it.


----------

